# Sherwin Williams Corothane tips



## mthspecialtycoatings (Oct 17, 2011)

We have 10000sqft of ceilings to paint in a chicken processing plant. The plant will be shut down during paint. Everything has to be brush and roll. To say the least it is a high humidity enviroment. I have a working knowledge of this paint. But not something I use day in day out. Thought maybe someone else has had some experianxe with it, and if so maybe could share their "do and donts"


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Is that the MCU Moisture Cure Aliphatic? Perfect for high humidity. Did a large tank at a dairy processing with it.

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## mthspecialtycoatings (Oct 17, 2011)

NACE said:


> Is that the MCU Moisture Cure Aliphatic? Perfect for high humidity. Did a large tank at a dairy processing with it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


yes that is it. What was your application method? Did the paint give you much trouble with open time? Like was it drying in your pan quicker than you could get it on your tank?

This plant is cleaned daily with ALOT of water. And just the process of processing chicken creates tons of moisture in the air. Prior to my company getting this work another line of SW paint was being used and over time it yellowed. Were dealing with white paint, going on R-panels. So the paint contractor that had this contract switched over to the corothane. I respect the contractors before me very much as a very capable painter, so im going to follow his lead and stay with the same paint. (job is not speced to a specific product) but it has to be brush and rolled not spraying at all with any type of spray rig. So anything that anybody can pass along with regards to application would be very well recieved.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

We did not have any issues. My thoughts are that in a very humid environment it will kick quicker. This tank was brush and roll. Is odor a problem for that environment? I'd check on that.

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks good...also looks like a lot of hard work too lol


----------



## mthspecialtycoatings (Oct 17, 2011)

Odor should not be an issue. We will be painting during a shut down, so I would think by the time they go back online for production any lingering odor will be minimal, its been used in this plant by the previous owner of this contract and I asked the job owner if they had any issues when it was used before, he said he did not. S.W. Did infact tell me that as soon a s the cans were opened to "get after it" I will have other contractors in the near vacinity to our paint work. ie; metal crafts, pipe fitters,electricians, etc. Ive worked in these enviroments many times normally the area im in I caution tape off and give it to them when im done, or I start after them and start on an area they have already fineshed their work in, the later is normally the way I like to operate. So that being said I may have an odor issue with other tradesmen being nearby. I think we will be ok in part our work is on the ceilings 24' up. As far as I am aware all of them will be on the ground. That tank looks great btw. Paint that from a lift?


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

yes, we used an 80 boom and then had to get an 85' Thanks, the project was actually pretty straight forward and easy.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

NACE,

I haven't read the TDS on Corothane yet. As a MCU, did you have to apply an epoxy surface tolerant coating over the rusted areas first? I have a similar project, and I'm still working on the coating specifications with a couple of suppliers. 

BTW, nice looking job!


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

We spot primed with an epoxy mastic after grinding. That's what the specification called for

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## mthspecialtycoatings (Oct 17, 2011)

Job complete. Wish I had pictures, but the ones I took really dont show up very well, it just looks like a white panel. But nonetheless thanks for the responses and tips. Had zero issues with application or open time of the product, The two issues I was affraid I would have issues with. So all went great. As I always hope happens this job lead to another one (well a bid anyway) at a diff. plant owned by the same owner, its exterior block wall block. Hopefully I will get it. I know I dont post often, but again thanks for the help.


----------

